# Baby Rat Snake



## cre8foru (Aug 23, 2014)

I found this little fella early this morning before the ridiculous heat set in. He's only about a foot long, though he looks bigger in the photo. Ive been snake hunting a lot this year and its really fun. This was the 11th rat snake Ive found this year so since Spring. Im really wanting to find and photograph a Timber Rattler and a Corn Snake. Anyone that can help me find either of these or suggest places to look would be great. 



Baby Rat Snake (about 12 inches long) by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## carver (Aug 23, 2014)

Great capture


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2014)

Ya done good hope someone can't point ya in a direction to find the one you want.....


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 24, 2014)

Super shot!  It sure does look bigger!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 24, 2014)

Corn snakes are hard to find, you should be able to find a timber rattlesnake sunning on cool mornings in early fall.


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 24, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Corn snakes are hard to find, you should be able to find a timber rattlesnake sunning on cool mornings in early fall.



Thanks. I'll be looking for Timbers this fall. Just cant decide whether to go south of atlanta or north. I've read Corn Snakes are a lot more common in the Coastal Plains areas


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very cool shot of that little guy, well done sir!


----------



## fredw (Aug 24, 2014)

Great picture!


----------



## Smokey (Aug 26, 2014)

Everything about that picture is great!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 2, 2014)

Fantastic Photo!


----------



## brian lee (Sep 3, 2014)

A lot of timber rattlers in the southern part of jasper co


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 4, 2014)

brian lee said:


> A lot of timber rattlers in the southern part of jasper co


Thanks. Thats not to far either.


----------

